# motorhome show, peterborough



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

hi
we are thinking of coming to the p'borough motorhome show but just wondering what to expect. We went to the one at NEC last year. will it be big like that one. We are particularly looking for loads of accesories to take to europe with us. Will they have lots of these, bbq's, chairs, tables, windbreakers etc. Or will it be a smaller exhibition than the NEC. If anyone knows what to expect please let me know. We may give it a miss if it is only a small one. we are new to all of this so any info would be great.
thanks


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alli, P'boro is a BIG show, huge array of all the toys and accessories you could ever wish for!  

Call in at the Motorhome facts stand for a chat, whilst you're there! :wink: 

Regards MnD


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's large and as good as any show for accessories.

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Just seems like a load of old boules to me :lol: 

Incidentally not having attended an MHF Show Rally before what sort of level of supplies should one bring along? :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Just seems like a load of old boules to me :lol:
> 
> Incidentally not having attended an MHF Show Rally before what sort of level of supplies should one bring along? :wink:
> 
> Andy


Loads of beer for a start and loads of beer!!
If you like fast food loads of chippy type vanburgers


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

chippy type vanburgers[/quote]

Que?

SDA


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"what sort of level of supplies should one bring along?"

Minimally compliant answer is yourself, a "Hello" and a "Goodbye".
Next up is a smile and a chat.
Anything more is your personal preference 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> chippy type vanburgers


Que?

SDA[/quote]

If you don't bring enough food or run out, or get lazy there are burger and chippy vans. Even one that does breakfast in a roll, nice but naughty!!


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Never mind the Beer what about the Wine for us Ladies !! :lol: :lol: 

Anita


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

16ft long PVC's have to be economic with space.

1 ready mixed Pimms and 1 ready mixed G&T plus 2 whites in the fridge and 2 reds in the wardrobe. 

6 reds and 6 whites under the rear offside seat wrapped and cushioned in spare dog towels.

That should be good for the weekend 8O 

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

alli said:


> hi
> we are thinking of coming to the p'borough motorhome show but just wondering what to expect. We went to the one at NEC last year. will it be big like that one. We are particularly looking for loads of accesories to take to europe with us. Will they have lots of these, bbq's, chairs, tables, windbreakers etc. Or will it be a smaller exhibition than the NEC. If anyone knows what to expect please let me know. We may give it a miss if it is only a small one. we are new to all of this so any info would be great.
> thanks


Hi we will be there on the Fiamma stand, well worth a visit :roll:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> alli said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


Do we get a cuppa Peter, after all you've probably built your site on top of the best tearoom in south east England :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > alli said:
> ...


Hi Andy,

I don't think there was a tea room on our site as it was a Nissan Main Dealers showroom before we bought it and we have been here 12 years or more and the Nissan people ........................... dunno

Must have been up the A21 somewhere

Peter


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> ...


Just winding you up Peter.

I must get down there and try and seaerch it out.

I do recall that it was on the right as you head south with a very deep frontage of grass verge and the house was behind banked hedges in a sort of orchard garden.

Mind you that was around 50 years ago.

Andy


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hmm, if anyone runs out of booze there are several small shops and a huge tesco's within a short drive! Never fear, you will not have to go without :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

theboadacea said:


> Hmm, if anyone runs out of booze there are several small shops and a huge tesco's within a short drive! Never fear, you will not have to go without :lol:


I think it's still there. About 1/2 mile north above JC's place and just before the turn off to Robertsbridge. They do do a rather good breakfast I recall.


----------

